# So this is what happened.... ***GRAPHIC***



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

So I was training this little 4 yr old paint for another trainer. Had her walking, trotting, stopping, pivoting, sidepassing ect.. She was very willing and never offered to do anything. Well the other trainer needed to get another job and in doin so downsized on his personal horses. He gave this one to a lady under certain terms. 
This lady is green to horses and was suppose to get a trainer to work with her and the horse. Well she decided she was gonna take this green horse (never worked outside the round pen) on a trail ride with a shank bit (she had never had more than a snaffle).
Well they cam across a herd of goats and the horse stopped and wouldnt go any closer.... well the lady kept pushing and pushing. Well the horse started to back away from the goats, and when she did the lady yanked back. Well the horse came up and the lady fell back and pulled her over backwards where she cracked her poll. Got on and did the same thing AGAIN. So when she was trying to lead her home.... everytime shed pull the reins the horse would go up.... because of the pressure on her wound. 
Well she took her home and put SALT on it....
Needless to say she wouldnt let her doctor her again and she would call the vet....
Two weeks later we get a phone call from the lady telling us to come get the horse shes crazy, cant lead her, cant doctor the small cut on her head. She told us she hadnt done any doctoring to the cut since the first day.... When we got their she showed us a video of what happened. (apparently a friend was there and recording)
Well here are the pics of what we have after we cut the mane and forlock off... (it was crusted with puss on top of the wound) we couldnt even see how bad it was......
(SORRY FOR THE NOVEL)


























http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l55/cowgirl_14/GetAttachment.jpg
http://i93.photobucket.com/albums/l55/cowgirl_14/GetAttachment1.jpg


----------



## IllComeALopin (Apr 6, 2010)

Yikes. Good luck with the wounds... both physical and mental :-(.

Just a side note, I am so happy to hear that people stand behind their horses and take them back... even when the horse did nothing wrongand the owners are idiots...


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Healing vibes for that poor horse.


----------



## wyominggrandma (Nov 4, 2009)

Oh man, thats ugly. I guess the good thing is the horse is back. Will you be able to take up training her again?


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. This is when we first got her back a week ago. I will have to get some more pics. Its actually healing really well. And she taking everything like a champ (except she does hate the penicillin shots... but I cant blame her there). So far there seems to be no mental damage. She walked right in our trailer no halter or nothing. And she is still as sweet as can be.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Sorry to double post. Yea.. im sure Ill start training her once it heals and her polls not sore. So im not sure how long that will take.


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

That is one ugly wound! It is so good that you got her back and she obviously trusts you. She is a sweet horse and didnt deserve that! But that lady didnt deserve her either. Will a chiropractor check her out before training starts again. sounds like you had her going nicely.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Yea... her owner is a certified massage therapist and Chiropractor. He is also a trainer. He just is short on time for his personal horses... so I help him out in exchange for free work on my horses. lol.


----------



## princess warrior (Dec 28, 2009)

Im glad shes in good hands......


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Eh! (((hugs))) good luck and make sure it doesn't get infected 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

YIKES! perhaps the lady needs to be dropped on her head a couple of times! So glad the horse is back and getting care and love.


----------



## laiken (May 4, 2010)

I agree..she wouldn't like it very much...poor horse....


----------



## AfterParty (Jun 4, 2010)

oh my lord , i have never seen something like that . OUCH !
I hope the horse heals well .


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Oh my gosh!! :O So, the horse had that festering without proper care for two weeks?! Or did I read it wrong? That's one heck of a gash.


----------



## LeosAmericanShadow (Sep 5, 2009)

oh man, thats so sad! im glad shes in good hands now!


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

BackInTheSaddleAgain said:


> Oh my gosh!! :O So, the horse had that festering without proper care for two weeks?! Or did I read it wrong? That's one heck of a gash.


Nope. You read it right. 2 weeks. The vet says we're doin a great job... not much else can be done but cleaning and doctoring because it was so old. That and penicillin 2x a day.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

wow nasty that poor poor horse!


----------



## shesinthebarn (Aug 1, 2009)

Poor baby...glad she is getting competent care again. 
May I suggest asking your vet about a product called "Dermagel". I believe it is by prescription but it works WONDERS on large open wounds. I get it in th spray form. I healed a wound similar to that one with it and it was like a miracle. It encourages rapid regrowth of skin cells.
Good luck!!


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

shesinthebarn said:


> Poor baby...glad she is getting competent care again.
> May I suggest asking your vet about a product called "Dermagel". I believe it is by prescription but it works WONDERS on large open wounds. I get it in th spray form. I healed a wound similar to that one with it and it was like a miracle. It encourages rapid regrowth of skin cells.
> Good luck!!


Thanks. Im not sure if me or the owner will be out next time he comes. But I will mention it to the owner as well. Right now we pack it with sugar and Iodine... and its healing great. Even the vet was suprised at the progress... but I will deffinatly talk to her and see what she thinks of it. Never know when it can come in hand with horses.


----------



## ButterfliEterna (May 2, 2010)

franknbeans said:


> YIKES! perhaps the lady needs to be dropped on her head a couple of times!


She needs more than that. :evil:

Fine example of Karma is on YouTube.. Horse is harnessed to pull a downed tree on an angle. Horse is struggling (pretty sure it's only like a QH too, maybe light draft), and the guy starts BEATING it with a whip. BAM. BAM. BAM. BAM. The horse hoofs him in the face. 






 <-- if you want to see it.

The beautiful creature is so lucky to be out of that devil woman's hands now. That's a terrible injury.


----------



## qtrsnkids (May 12, 2010)

Can't the woman get in trouble for not providing adequate care?


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Im assuming she could. Im not sure what the terms were..... but the owner doesnt want to push the issue. And seeing as she does not belong to me... im just happy she is out of that situation and am helping her get better so I can back to making her a cow horse. Like she was bred to do.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

ButterfliEterna said:


> She needs more than that. :evil
> 
> Fine example of Karma is on YouTube.. Horse is harnessed to pull a downed tree on an angle. Horse is struggling (pretty sure it's only like a QH too, maybe light draft), and the guy starts BEATING it with a whip. BAM. BAM. BAM. BAM. The horse hoofs him in the face.
> 
> ...


I'd be worried about the punishment that poor horse got that night. More beating? No food?


----------



## ButterfliEterna (May 2, 2010)

True.. 

I'm wondering how no one's reported animal abuse against it..? Cause there've been numerous videos of death/child abuse removed... Like the smoking two year old. I unno.. It's these idiots peoples that ruin it for the rest of us.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Even if we reported it... im not sure anything would get done. Animal Control around here isnt very good at looking out for the animals. We had a girl behind us literally starve her horse to death... I dont know how many times we called animal control... but since there was feed on the property... nothing was done. Same with another lady down the road. She has approx. 15 horses on her 5 acres... and every single one of them you can count ribs and see the spine sticking up. But her husband is a cop... and she has A bag of feed. Its sickens Me.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

It's lucky a blow to the poll like that didn't kill it.


----------



## ozarkmama (Jun 20, 2009)

Wow, poor horse. That makes my blood boil. thank you for taking care of it.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> It's lucky a blow to the poll like that didn't kill it.


Yea. Or make her mental.... but she seems to be her normal self. So far anyways.


----------



## MissH (Apr 10, 2010)

Subscribing - will be interesting to see how this wound turns out. I'm just floored at some people I guess...thank god that horse is back in the right hands. 

I can't believe those photos.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Goodness gracious, that poor girl. I'm very glad she's back in the appropriate hands. Best of luck.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. I will try and get some good pics today. But it has been storming here pretty bad every afternoon I get off (Good ol' Florida weather)... so by the time we get to clean it... its dark! It is healing up Awesome though. And she is still taking everything in stride.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

so glad to see you are taking care of this poor girl. I can't belive that woman just left that wound alone egad


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Finally got an updated picture.... 
After 4 weeks of every day, twice a day cleaning... this is where we are....


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

That's looking alot better. Keep up the good work.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Its looking so much cleaner and healthier! Good job!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Its looking better but still nasty, poor horsey


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

So I know it has been a long time on this. But just thought I would let everyone know she is completly healed. And we found her another home. But this one I know the people personally. And I am doin her training. There is a lot of stuff that has to be undone. But she is adjusting back to me real quick. I got on her for the first time last week since this accident. I just walked... she did ok. She wants to fight the bit which she never did before and throw her head down... not to buck... but just down to the ground. She still has her whoa though. You sit down, pull your feet off and she stops. I will try and get some pictures tonight.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Cowgirl140ty said:


> So I know it has been a long time on this. But just thought I would let everyone know she is completly healed. And we found her another home. But this one I know the people personally. And I am doin her training. There is a lot of stuff that has to be undone. But she is adjusting back to me real quick. I got on her for the first time last week since this accident. I just walked... she did ok. She wants to fight the bit which she never did before and throw her head down... not to buck... but just down to the ground. She still has her whoa though. You sit down, pull your feet off and she stops. I will try and get some pictures tonight.



Congrats that is awesome news and yes please post picts. I would love to hear how she progresses with the training.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Lucky that poor horse didn't die, it takes a very small hit to the poll to kill a horse.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, what a horrible thing. Her head is looking much better now but she still has a long way to go. One thing you might want to keep an eye out for is Wobblers. Sometimes horses that have injuries to the head/neck can develop it as they heal and the nerves in the neck get compressed. Good luck.


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Looks a lot smaller and is healing nicely, well done!


----------



## annaleah (Jul 6, 2010)

that is certainly not a small cut!! I would be going crazy too if I had that open wound on my head...good grief! Glad to hear she's back with you and healing well!


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone. And we watched for worrbles smrobs, but she is completly healed now... im loading pictures as we speak!


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

I think about this post often. Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

So this is what is left of the wound. You can barely even notice the scar.








And here are some random pictures of her.


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow!!!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Fantastic! Great job!


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks. I was really expecting to scar more than it did. Especially after being left so long without proper care. She is still real iffy in that area. Im about the only one she'll really drop her head for. But shes coming around.


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

Great job! She looks like a sweetie pie, love her face.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Wow, she's such a pretty girl. I'm glad that she healed up well and I hope that her re-training goes well for you.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Thanks everyone. I am taking the training very slow because she is real spooky/timid under saddle right now. Which she was always bold/willing and ready to work before. I think un-doin the damage is gonna take the most time. But once I gain her complete trust. Im sure she'll be the ready to work horse again.


----------



## mysticdragon72 (Nov 1, 2010)

ButterfliEterna said:


> She needs more than that. :evil:
> 
> Fine example of Karma is on YouTube.. Horse is harnessed to pull a downed tree on an angle. Horse is struggling (pretty sure it's only like a QH too, maybe light draft), and the guy starts BEATING it with a whip. BAM. BAM. BAM. BAM. The horse hoofs him in the face.
> 
> ...


Oh that serves that guy right!! Good horsie!! 

As far as that mare... she's lucky to be outta that woman's hands. Glad to hear she doesn't have any psychological problems from it too.


----------



## Snookeys (Sep 23, 2010)

OMG! Looks like brains! I am so glad she healed so beautifully! Well done!

I'd like to see the video of it happening... I kind of didn't understand the description... I'll try to re-read it and see if I get it.


----------



## mpleasance (May 9, 2010)

Oh my gosh injured horses make me want to cry


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Ha... I would love to have a copy of the video myself. But unfortunatly I dont. But she went home to her new owner 2 weeks ago. And I have been goin and riding her. Heres a picture of the owners 1st time on her:







She is doing so well. We have just been walking when we ride her to build her confidence back up.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks like she's doing great.


----------



## Azaria (Nov 10, 2010)

Whoa. Yuck. That poor horse.  Salt? Really? How does that seem like a good idea? Jeepers, if that woman has kids does she actually pour salt on skinned knees? Common sense lacking here or what??? 

Glad to read that this mare is getting better, she lucked out finding good people to rehab her.


----------



## A knack for horses (Jun 17, 2010)

You've done a good job getting her back to good health!!! I hope she is doing well in her new home.


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Azaria said:


> Whoa. Yuck. That poor horse.  Salt? Really? How does that seem like a good idea? Jeepers, if that woman has kids does she actually pour salt on skinned knees? Common sense lacking here or what???


Her theory was it'd stop the bleeding. Some people just are truley ignorant. Especially in the horse world. 

But she is doin so well in her new home. She has a 40 acre pasture. Comes to Robin (her new owner), like a dog when called. If Robin goes out of her sight she is constantly looking for her. So she has bonded really well with her new owner. They are very good for each other.


----------



## Jodylynn509 (Jul 27, 2010)

SALT IN A WOUND?!?!?!?! As if it wasn't bad enough that her poll was cracked?? People that intentionally hurt animals should not be allowed to have anything to do with them!! So sad that your little horse had to endure the ignorance and abuse of that inhumane woman. I hope this horse can get past it all and learn to trust again.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

poor girl, im suprised she didnt have more than a cracked poll and not brain damage. Would be hard to heal both pyysically and mentally. Nice to see she went to a new home and is happy.
good work with her, i commend you


----------



## Cowgirl140ty (Jan 7, 2010)

Rather than starting a new thread... I figured Id just keep updating this one. Bolero is doin really well. She is now being walked and trotted undersaddle again. And also begining to do slow spins again. She has put on some more weight as well. We are planning to take her on her first trail ride in the next couple weeks.


----------

